# IL updates...edited to include from the tree updates



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2007)

We are leaving one thursday morning and will be back next thursday.  weather is looking like the best they have had all year and the property is not flooded yet.

anyone back yet?

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=62867&metric=0


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 22, 2007)

I know that it has be HOT up till now.  They are just starting to get some rain. most of th crops in the area that I am hunting are out of the fields the corn has been gone for over a month now.  i am leaving early friday am for 11 days. looking foward to it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2007)

good luck shadow


----------



## reylamb (Oct 22, 2007)

I am headed up also.  From what I have heard the cold front pushing in has had some critters moving around a little more.  I heard of someone in a camp up near the Iowa border, and one of the guys had an Iowa BP tag that killed a 190+" in Iowa.  Some of the locals I have talked to where we are hunting have said the hunting has been very slow with movement only very early and very late.  Hopefully the cooler weather will get things kicking a little better..........and hopefully the cooler weather stays around while I am up there.


----------



## markland (Oct 22, 2007)

Just got back from this weekend of hanging stands and doing a little hunting.  The fields are all done and looked like they were harvested months ago, lot's of green growing in the fields and very little deer sign, of course they just did get 5 1/2in of rain.  No white oaks and the reds are spotty but starting to drop, they are small acorns this year.  Saw plenty of deer and they were all in the woods on acorns.  Did see a small buck harassing some does and putting down some small scrapes, but saw another group of deer that had 5 bucks in it, 3 were decent and they were all running together.  Hopefully some cooler weather will make it better.  The woods looked and felt like Spring more then Fall.  Oh yeah, if it is warm, better bring your Thermacell, the mosquitoes and no see ums are terrible this year!  Mark


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks mark

and good luck reylamb!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been keeping an eye on the weather also.We are leaving the on the 9th,and it looks like the trend is for cooling.When are you going JT?


----------



## markland (Oct 22, 2007)

You too as well Jim!  I am leaving again on the 9th and have till the 15th to hunt, so hopefully something good will be happening!  Just need some cooler weather and it should be on.  There will be a new moon, so that is good and hopefully keep most of the activity during daylight!  Mark


----------



## dennissummers (Oct 22, 2007)

markland said:


> You too as well Jim!  I am leaving again on the 9th and have till the 15th to hunt, so hopefully something good will be happening!  Just need some cooler weather and it should be on.  There will be a new moon, so that is good and hopefully keep most of the activity during daylight!  Mark



Did you hear of any EHD while you were there. Talked to a friend in Southern Ill. & he said they were finding some dead along the rivers up there.


----------



## markland (Oct 22, 2007)

Did not hear much about it, talked with my farmer friend and he said they had not found any.  I only heard of a few, but it seemed to be worse in KY for some reason.  It always happens when it is so dry, the worst affect was on the crops.  My buddy said it really hurt their harvest and they had to cut corn real early, which might change the deer patterns a little bit.  Mark


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2007)

we are leaving on wed the 25th and will be back on the 1st of Nov. and then will be back in IL and IN for 6 days in mid Nov.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 22, 2007)

I got some friends up there now but ave not heard from them.....

I'm leaving Saturday heading up there and will be back the following Sunday.....


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am glad to hear that the deer seem to me in the woods more so than the fields.  Since my lease is all woods except for about 9 acers or so.  Good luck to all who are about to make the trip northward.


----------



## mat280 (Oct 22, 2007)

*season opener was 90 plus degrees*

Yes, we went opening week couldn't stand it we had to go get in the woods. All the crop had been harvested and the deer were in the fields in the evenings. Saw quit a few deer just nothing to write home about. mid-west Illinois. Almost to hot to hang stands but did anyway. Going up the 9th thru the gun hunt. And then back up in Dec. for a muzzeloader hunt in Pike. good luck to all


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 22, 2007)

just got back from pike/Calhoun counties.  Saw 1 shooter at first light on first day.  Nothing else big.  Saw a 120 scrape and I coaxed a snort -wheeze out of him.  That was kinda cool.  Shot a nice doe on the last evening.

Thinking of going back in early dec.


----------



## drenalin08 (Oct 23, 2007)

Headed up the 3rd of Nov. and will hunt till the 12th,the back for firearms.Maybe this will be the YEAR!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 23, 2007)

yall send one up for bubbabuck please, he was attacked by a serious kidney stone on saturday night that was too large to pass. the doc tried to bust it yesterday so he could pass it last night and we are waiting for the results. if it did not bust or pass then he will be out for at least a few days of our trip and I need somebody to kill big deer and he is usually the one to do it


----------



## kbotta (Oct 23, 2007)

My buddies were up a few w/ends ago said it was SLOW and no deer moving until after dark. Was hOT. Heading back this w/end...
Kev


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 23, 2007)

ok just talked with bubbabuck and although he has not passed the stone...he is in and will leave with us thur morn!!!

just talked with Joe Smith at www.riversbendtrophy.com and he says they have seen a handful of good deer and 2 have been shot AT .  but that the hot weather has been brutal....till today, that its in the 50s there now


----------



## MCBIG (Oct 23, 2007)

hey guy,s !
                   i,m goimg to pike county next month also!about 3-4 
miles from baylis.we,re going from the 9-16 and we,ll hunt the
11-15 of nov. just got thru lookin at the weather channel web
and it,s lookin like it,s about to cool off,hope everbody does good!
                                                     mike


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 25, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok just talked with bubbabuck and although he has not passed the stone...he is in and will leave with us thur morn!!!
> 
> just talked with Joe Smith at www.riversbendtrophy.com and he says they have seen a handful of good deer and 2 have been shot AT .  but that the hot weather has been brutal....till today, that its in the 50s there now



Yall left yet?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 25, 2007)

yep we are rolling through nashville right now


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 25, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> yep we are rolling through nashville right now



We bumped up our departure time to midnight tomorrow. Should be there by Lunch time Saturday.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 25, 2007)

come on! calling for some cooler weather


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 25, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> come on! calling for some cooler weather



Last i checked looked like Mon. and Tues. would be and then things warmed back up a few degrees. 

Hopefully the weatherman is wrong as usual.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 25, 2007)

Calling for 30s n 60s all week for us. I can live with that


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 25, 2007)

we are leaving at 0500 on friday morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 25, 2007)

shadow2 said:


> we are leaving at 0500 on friday morning.




come on! we just came in from looking for deer in fields and saw around 300 does and a handful of bucks including one in the 160's!


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> come on! we just came in from looking for deer in fields and saw around 300 does and a handful of bucks including one in the 160's!



we will be a little further north in clay county.. i hope to have some good stories and pics when i get back


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 26, 2007)

The count down has begun.......

16 hours to departure........


----------



## hunterdan (Oct 26, 2007)

leaving on the 9th going to greene co. talked to my buddy up there. he said this has been the worst case of blue tongue they've had. he hasn't found any on his farm but neighbors have found quite a few. but he said he watched a 160+ work a scrape for 20 min. last week but never gave him a shot. so hopefully it want be too bad.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck , Im livin thur ya for the next few years, but I'll be there or OH, Ky or somewhere great (someday!!!!!)

Take lots of pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## sfoxwoody (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll be leaving Nov. 8 and hunting through the 15th. I cant wait to get after them BIG boys! Good luck everyone!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 26, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> The count down has begun.......
> 
> 16 hours to departure........





Only 8 now......


----------



## z71mathewsman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Here's you a update!!!*

Check out this monster that was killed in south western Illinois.Now this is Mack Daddy!


----------



## bowhunterwill (Oct 27, 2007)

I am leaving thursday afternoon for SE Iowa...but that buck z71 just posted is incredible....hope to see one even close to that.  What did that thing score???


----------



## z71mathewsman (Oct 27, 2007)

*Illinois Giant!!*

Supposely 213 gross,,,,Alright guys,,,,the ones that are up there now.It's the full moon,,,,let's see if the experts are right.They said the peak this year would be now around this full moon of Halloween.Seen any mature bucks dogging and chasing.Not talking about the inmature ones doing it. Let us no ASAP,,,,,it's killin me,I can't make it till the 8th of Nov.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2007)

Sitting in an IL stand in gallatin county right now. No hard chasing yet. Bucks are pushing does.  We have seen a 160 buck in field 3 nights in row with with a doe. Bucks are laying sign everywhere and coming to antlers.  Bubbabuck saw a 155 10 and a booner bigger than his from last year in his avatr but no shot. 4 more days to hunt!!


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Oct 27, 2007)

We just got back from our outfit(Baycreek Outdoors) in Pike County. We took a quick  business/hunting trip. Like Jim said we saw bucks pushing does but no heavy chasing. The mornings were slow but the afternoons were unbelievable. We got 6 different shooters on film in the same cut corn field. We are headed back next week. On another note we did find a nice buck dead from blue tongue on one of our new farms.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2007)

This eve has been slow so far. Saw a 120 8pt the minute I got in the tree but nothing since. About an hour of shooting light left. Ok back to hunting


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> This eve has been slow so far. Saw a 120 8pt the minute I got in the tree but nothing since. About an hour of shooting light left. Ok back to hunting



Keep us scooped, and good luck, JT!!


----------



## WSB (Oct 27, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> Sitting in an IL stand in gallatin county right now. No hard chasing yet. Bucks are pushing does.  We have seen a 160 buck in field 3 nights in row with with a doe. Bucks are laying sign everywhere and coming to antlers.  Bubbabuck saw a 155 10 and a booner bigger than his from last year in his avatr but no shot. 4 more days to hunt!!



I like these in the field reports, keep em coming. Hope you get a hoss Jim!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2007)

Could have shot 3 cows. But thats it tonite


----------



## z71mathewsman (Oct 27, 2007)

*Illinois!*

Good Luck guys,,,,,,


----------



## allgo71 (Oct 27, 2007)

just got back from from il seen alot of bucks, seen two 110 to120 nothing bigger than that. Had alot of rain this week deer just don,t move in nasty weather up there. cooler weather seems to be on the way, so maybe that will bring some good luck to yall.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2007)

Calling for 38 in the am. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2007)

I am in a hardwood bottom between cut corn and the river. Eleven does, 2 4s, 1 spike, 5 coons and a yote. All three lil bucks came to the can in a single file at a trot. Nothing has responded to rattling this morn. Did have buck chasing at first light but never saw him. Very fun morning with a couple hours to go. Need the big boyd to get on the move!


----------



## larpyn (Oct 28, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am in a hardwood bottom between cut corn and the river. Eleven does, 2 4s, 1 spike, 5 coons and a yote. All three lil bucks came to the can in a single file at a trot. Nothing has responded to rattling this morn. Did have buck chasing at first light but never saw him. Very fun morning with a couple hours to go. Need the big boyd to get on the move!



Good luck. Bust a biggun'


----------



## jaymax (Oct 28, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am in a hardwood bottom between cut corn and the river. Eleven does, 2 4s, 1 spike, 5 coons and a yote. All three lil bucks came to the can in a single file at a trot. Nothing has responded to rattling this morn. Did have buck chasing at first light but never saw him. Very fun morning with a couple hours to go. Need the big boyd to get on the move!



Jim, 
  I love reading your post...keep'em coming! This is my first year i've missed Ill in 5 years..I know exactly what u are looking at..just hang in there, could be any second when HE shows up! Just got word back from 2 best friends in Adams co. Not much chasing yet, but 1 did manage to stick a 10. Lost him during the rain unfortunately...thinks he hit him through a muscle to far forward.. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2007)

Hardwood rifge above a couple of fields. Several shooters seen in field yesterday. Come on light!!! On a good note a 14 yr old hunter shot a beast 150 11pt last night. The deer will probably weigh 300lbs. Biggest I have ever seen body wise. His neck was swolen and hocks nasty.  Several very nice bucks seen yesterday eve but none by me or bubbabuck. Later


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2007)

Although this morn it is 32 and calm and the first frost up here movement is a lil slow 2 does and a fine but young 115-120 8 that worked a couple of scrapes.  Couple hours left of the morn


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 29, 2007)

You bowhunting JT?


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I have some friends there now, they have been since last Wed. So far they are 3 for 5 largest being a gross 150, a 137 and a 130, all gross scores.Tomorrow is thier last full day. It'd be sweet to see them go 5 for 5 .


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2007)

DaddyPaul said:


> You bowhunting JT?



yeah, guns are not in until nov 16th or so. we will be back then with muzzleloaders


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2007)

couple of pics of chris's from yesterday

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1552294&posted=1#post1552294


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 29, 2007)

Jim your hunt by hunt play is pretty exciting, I catch myself checking throughout the day, thanks
Did chris run the deer down and catch it, dont see no hole or blood?


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 29, 2007)

Now JT your not going to let a 14 year old show you up are you?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2007)

Young man has showed up all the grown folks! The deer was shot on the other side without a passthrough. Tonight Im in a hardwood bottom 100 yards wide that is between the river and cut beans. This is the stnd that bubbbuck saw 60 or so out of including the 2 shooters. When I got in @ 230 I busted a dozen or so does and small bucks already under the stand and have not seen a deer yet bubba just said he rattled up a herd of baby bucks a few minutes ago. No shooters. Ok about an hour left. Its primetime!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 29, 2007)

Jim, are you getting plenty of pictures to share with us when you get back?  I sure hope so!!

I think you have seen more deer in one day than I will see all hunting season.

I think tonight is your night!!

Now get off that Blackberry and bust a biggin!!!


----------



## mat280 (Oct 29, 2007)

*play by play*

Jim, thanks for the play by play, it makes the time more bareable for those of us going up in the next few days. Please keep the post coming!! I can't wait to get in the woods!!!!!! I was one of the more fortunate to draw a muzzeloader tag too. thanks again Mark


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok I just saw the beast of all beast but couldnt get him more than 60 yards or so. Too thick to guess a score but his g2s were massive and his main beams thick. He was a heavy chocolate rack. Would not come closer! Oh well we still have today. Bubba grazed a 135 8 last night that had just been in a hard fought battle. Bubba did not see the fight but heard it. The outfitter agreed it was a graze and let him keep hunting. Not many pictures this year cause the woods are so thick that the deer are here and gone before i can get the cam ready. Cant believe we are leaving as it cools down and the bucks start moving. Come on 2 more weeks!! Oh yeah although bubba has hunted for 35 years this is only his second with a bow and that would have been his first. Maybe he will drill one today


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 30, 2007)

Put your mean face on and do this:  Snort wheeze, bleat, bleat, bleat, grunt, rattle, rattle, rattle, rattle, grunt, get your Hoyt ready!

Oh yeah shoot us some pics of him when you find him!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok dp I just tried all that...in one breath course I passed out though! Man I am never more amazed at the size of the deer up here. Just had 3 does come check my scent wafers and they were all 150lbs each. I almost shot one just to see if my arrow wouls pass May shot one here last year that was about 165 on the hoof. Big ol nannies. I have a doe tag but didnt want to medd up where I may be this eve looking for chocolate thunder.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 30, 2007)

Dangit man, I wish I was up there sneaking around with my Drenalin in hand!  

It's gonna happen this afternoon, kinda early, say around 4:12! 

P.S.  You waited too long to do the calling, chocolate thunder was gone already!


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have set here reading these posts the last few days and I am telling you that you got me breaking out in a sweat!!  I am going up for the gun season and after reading these posts I have gone out and packed up the truck, and I still got two weeks to wait!!

You are doing a great job of field reporting Jim!!  Keep it up as many of us are waiting for the post that says you got him!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy crap!!! I'm leaving Fri and slept about 5 hrs last night cause alls I think about is IL. You got me so stinkin worked up reporting this I can't stand it any longer. I'm gonna have to call in sick the rest of the week!!! Keep it up Jimbo.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 30, 2007)

*RE:*

These reports are keep me dreaming of my trip, too.  10 more days and I'll be there.  

Please! Please! Please! Keep the reports coming.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 30, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok I just saw the beast of all beast but couldnt get him more than 60 yards or so. Too thick to guess a score but his g2s were massive and his main beams thick. He was a heavy chocolate rack. Would not come closer! Oh well we still have today. Bubba grazed a 135 8 last night that had just been in a hard fought battle. Bubba did not see the fight but heard it. The outfitter agreed it was a graze and let him keep hunting. Not many pictures this year cause the woods are so thick that the deer are here and gone before i can get the cam ready. Cant believe we are leaving as it cools down and the bucks start moving. Come on 2 more weeks!! Oh yeah although bubba has hunted for 35 years this is only his second with a bow and that would have been his first. Maybe he will drill one today


Jt, Im heading for Southern Illinois Sunday at 5 am. Based on what your seeing, do you think next week will be on?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2007)

kevincox said:


> Jt, Im heading for Southern Illinois Sunday at 5 am. Based on what your seeing, do you think next week will be on?



let me see if I can say this easy...YES


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok this is it. If it dont happen tonight we wait a couple of weeks and come back for more.  Got in the stand about 2 and its a balmy 68 I couldnt hunt the same stnd this morning because the wind switched to the south and the big boy would have never showed. So i am now in a 40 yard wide nasty thick woodlot between cut corn and cut bean fields. It is tore up with rubs and scrapes. Keep em crossed


----------



## bull0ne (Oct 30, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> Ok this is it. If it dont happen tonight we wait a couple of weeks and come back for more.  Got in the stand about 2 and its a balmy 68 I couldnt hunt the same stnd this morning because the wind switched to the south and the big boy would have never showed. So i am now in a 40 yard wide nasty thick woodlot between cut corn and cut bean fields. It is tore up with rubs and scrapes. Keep em crossed



Got em! 


 I think today is your day JT.............showtime is near! 

It's just too good. In a funnel between two crop fields littered with big buck sign. It was warm during midday and stopped most movement earlier than normal.................they're hungry and will get up quick this afternoon!


I have this feeling you'll have a bloody arrow stuck in the dirt by 10 minutes after sundown!    ----->


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2007)

Dang bulyou almost have me believing that. Have just seen firsat 2 doesso maybe early movement


----------



## bull0ne (Oct 30, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> Dang bulyou almost have me believing that. Have just seen firsat 2 doesso maybe early movement



Read my sigline.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 30, 2007)

Get after 'em JT.  Here is the secret to killing really big bucks.


























When you see 'em, shoot 'em!


----------



## Slayer (Oct 30, 2007)

pulling for ya right now JT!!!!!!

wait 6 more minutes, and slowly look over your left shoulder....go ahead and get your bow in your hands now!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2007)

Well it didnt happen. Thanks for listening and come on 2 more weeks!  Be home tomorrow men


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 30, 2007)

Man this is just like one of those tv shows at the end of the season:   TO BE CONTINUED........

Good luck next time to ya Jim!!!


----------



## bull0ne (Oct 30, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> Well it didnt happen. Thanks for listening and come on 2 more weeks!  Be home tomorrow men



There's that.............guess the power of positive thinking could'nt pull it out.


----------



## drenalin08 (Oct 30, 2007)

Leaving friday morn for Brown county,i'm pumped now!Thanks JT


----------



## mat280 (Oct 30, 2007)

JT, just to see an animal such as you described would be worth the trip in itself to me. Maybe the next trip Mr chocolate will present you with a shot. thanks for keeping us entertained. Come on 10 days, I'm kinda like booner I can't sleep myself.   Mark


----------



## hansel (Oct 30, 2007)

Not to get too far off the subject, but a buddy of mine is offering to take me to IL next year but what are the out of state fee's for the license

Cann't seem to find how much they are charging for them


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Oct 30, 2007)

hansel said:


> Not to get too far off the subject, but a buddy of mine is offering to take me to IL next year but what are the out of state fee's for the license
> 
> Cann't seem to find how much they are charging for them



They're way too high!


Could you introduce me to your buddy?


----------



## hansel (Oct 31, 2007)

GrandSlamHunter said:


> They're way too high!
> 
> 
> Could you introduce me to your buddy?



Maybe







NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 31, 2007)

*RE IL Fees*

IL Non-resident Fees

Archery - $365 (includes 1 buck and 1 Doe)
Shotgun or Muzzleloader - $265 (includes 1 buck / 1 Doe)
Habitat Stamp - $5.50
Season Hunting liscense - $50.25
Extra Doe Tags - $15.50


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 31, 2007)

Also hansel if you decide to go you will need to get in on there lottery which will be online around june.


----------



## SETH (Oct 31, 2007)

My group just got home yesterday from Pike County, i didn't make it this year, leaving in the morning to Nebraska. They ALL tagged out on 130 or better bucks again. The biggest was a mid 140. Saw several 160's and had a 160 missed the 2nd day. I sure hope Nebraska pays off because I sure miss Illinois.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 31, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> let me see if I can say this easy...YES



Now thats what I like to hear!


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 31, 2007)

We just got back from Indiana (hunting almost on the IN / IL line), I rattled in a nice 140 class 9pt for my bud I was videoing and he missed him at 35 yards.  We had a 140 class ten point come by at 15 yards but no shot, then he missed a doe at 35 yards.  I grunted in a 130 class 8 point but never got in range, I snort wheezed at a 120 class 7 point that came in from 150 yards to 70 yards and then went back to his doe.

Then, we had a MONSTER come in to 35 yards, I'm talking a 160 class buck EASY.  He made the shot but the buck turned and the arrow looked like it hit the shoulder blade and defelcted into the guts.   Tracked and looked for this monster for two days with no luck.  Did jump him one time and looked like he couldn't go very far, but he did.  Truley the highest high to the lowest low.  I really feel bad for my bud.

Needless to say, it is ON up there in Indiana and Illinois!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 31, 2007)

good to see some folks had luck. last night a few of the guys saw brusiers, so its happening slowly but surely.

come on nov 14


----------



## hansel (Oct 31, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> Also hansel if you decide to go you will need to get in on there lottery which will be online around june.




Thanks Jim


----------



## Spooner (Oct 31, 2007)

This has been exciting reading everyday. Thanks Jim. I'll be leaving next Wednesday. Bow Hunting 11/10-11/14 and gun hunting 11/16-11/18 in Hancock County Illlinois. Good Luck Woodyites!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2007)

quick recap.

the three in our group did not bring home a deer. saw 5 shooters with most going over 150 and a couple way over. one arrow released and it grazed brisket. other bucks either did not present a shot or did not come in range. saw literally HUNDREDS of deer from stand.

full moon was a killer, or at least that was the guess on slower than normal buck movement.

in 2 weeks at exactly this moment we will be almost there with smokepoles in hand!


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 1, 2007)

I enjoyed reading your play by play too Jimbo. I wish I had the capabilities to do that while I was up there but oh well. Reylamb and his crew are up there now and I think are coming back on Sat or Sun. We're headed up tomorrow but don't start hunting til Mon. The weather looks decent so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2007)

youll be fine for movement...maybe the cold will stay


----------



## gordylew (Nov 1, 2007)

I got back in yesterday.  7 hunters including me, Pike Co.
I seen 1 shooter @130" 8 on 1st evening and nothing much after that.  a few small bucks seen running together but again it was not on for us.  heading back middle of next week, hopefully it will be more eventful.


----------



## ccornerAU (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the updates guys. Keep them coming. I leave for Greene County, Illinois on the 9th.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 1, 2007)

*illinois!*

And how much was this hunt in Gallatin County Jim ? Outfitter?


----------



## trailbuilder (Nov 1, 2007)

*ILLINOIS*

JT Were the bigger deer that  you seen moving in morning or evening we are leaving for hardin and pope county 11-2 till 11-11 glad to hear bucks are chasing .It was so hot when we were up their 2 nd. weekend only saw 20 deer no shooters . Also do you know of a deer cooler in that area . thanks


----------



## brownitisdown (Nov 2, 2007)

A freind of mine shoot a 12 pointer tuesday that was pushing does in northeast il it is in the 140 to 150


----------



## bubbabuck (Nov 4, 2007)

z71mathewsman said:


> And how much was this hunt in Gallatin County Jim ? Outfitter?







The 5 day bow hunt  runs 3000.00 plus permit and lic. fees and tips......Well worth it to me !!!


Riversbend trophy outfitters......
http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/index.tpl


You will notice that fine looking hunter on the front page !


----------



## bubbabuck (Nov 4, 2007)

trailbuilder said:


> JT Were the bigger deer that  you seen moving in morning or evening we are leaving for hardin and pope county 11-2 till 11-11 glad to hear bucks are chasing .It was so hot when we were up their 2 nd. weekend only saw 20 deer no shooters . Also do you know of a deer cooler in that area . thanks






I think mainly evening......I saw all mine in late evening and the young ladd killed his beast  at 5pm.....1 hr before dark.


----------



## buckshot47 (Nov 4, 2007)

Im leaving for Morgan county on the 7th. I talked to my friend up there today and he said they are seeing bucks chasing all day so anyone going up the next week or two would be wise to sit all day. I killed my 136" 8pt last year at 12:30 he was with six other bucks chasing one doe. Good luck to everyone going up


----------



## reylamb (Nov 5, 2007)

I saw deer almost every day, with a lot of buck movement deep in the woods/thickets.  No one anywhere was seeing much activity near the fields last week at all, in any way shape or form.  Tons of acorns, at least in S Il, has the deer deeper in the timber than in some other years.  I saw buck activity more in the mornings than in the evenings, and deer activity all day the deeper in the woods I went.  Saw a bunch of shooters, only a handful in range, and only 3 that presented shots.......


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 5, 2007)

We just  got back from 10 days up in clay county.  The deer mvt was good with not a lot of rutting activity in our parts.  we saw 5 deer in the 110 to 125 class and one of the two of us could have sent a arrow flying. But we were  looking for something a little bit bigger.  The small bucks were just starting to pay attention to the does.  Most of the does were still in there groups and we even saw some bucks in causuel groups to include a nice six and 8 together.  more to follow.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 5, 2007)

*Illinois!*

So I guess the experts were right! We will have a early rut this year around Halloween. Not !!!!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 5, 2007)

*Illinois!*

I think all properties are different right now in Illinois.Talked to my buddy today,who is hunting Greene Co,,across the river from Pike.It hasn't kicked in yet he said.Seen a few shooters,,but were just roaming,not chasing.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 6, 2007)

Buddy's got back last night. Seen several deer, and bucks. No real shooters. there holding out for something nice this year. No chasing in there area of the shawnee.
Kev


----------



## Hoyt (Nov 6, 2007)

I was up there for 17 days hunting public land.. saw two Booners..one from road the other one I was hunting and bumped him going in one afternoon. I didn't see any good bucks from my stand..lots of small ones. No white oak acorns in the area and made things a lot different from last yr. Areas I had high hopes for were devoid of deer due to this. Deer were keying on the agriculture.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like cold weather may hit us just right in about 10 days...we leave out for 6 days of gun!!


----------



## buckshot47 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm glad to see some folks are getting good weather. It looks like I'm taking the rain back with me as they are now calling for rain sun. thru tues, Oh well I've got a good rain suit but it sure makes it hard walking across those plowed cornfields.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got off the phone with a local guy where we are heading Friday nite in Southern Ill. He said we should be hitting it just right.Calling for a good frost tonite and cool next week.They are just getting cranked up so it should be good next week.I'm about to BUST!!!!!!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 6, 2007)

*Illinois!*

Rollin out @ 4 ish am in the morning!!!!


----------



## Spooner (Nov 7, 2007)

*Headed North to Illinois*

The trucks loaded. I'm headed north to Hancock County,Il at lunch time today. You know I'll get alot of work done this morning??? From everything we've been hearing, it should be PRIME TIME. Good Luck to everybody.


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 7, 2007)

ya'll are all killing me, i did not realize how bad i would miss going. i WILL be there next year. good luck to every one. JT give us some more field reports.


----------



## MCBIG (Nov 7, 2007)

hey guy,s ,
ranger461,me,and 2 other guys are going up friday mornin and i
cant stand it.we,ll be hunting sun. -thurs. hope everbody does good and be careful,dangit 4 more days till i can scratch that itch!pike 
county, aint nothin like it!!!
                                                      mike


----------



## formula1 (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: Illinois*

Bell_man and I and two others are headed for Scott/Morgan Co. tomorrow and hunting Sat.- Thurs.  I cannot hardly stand it.  I don't how I'm going to get any work done tomorrow!  I leaving right afterwork.

Good look to all headed North!


----------



## talisman (Nov 8, 2007)

My buddy shot a 16pt in middle illinois on 11-6-07 that should score 182 and 2/8 as a non typical and weighed 272#. Im heaed up next week to schuyler county to bow hunt a few days then gun hunt. Anybody else on here hunted in schuyler county around huntsville


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2008)

ttt just for the folks heading to the midwest this year.

start reading about post #20 or so for some stand updates...

come on Nov!!!


----------



## larpyn (Oct 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> ttt just for the folks heading to the midwest this year.
> 
> start reading about post #20 or so for some stand updates...
> 
> come on Nov!!!



i saw this at the top and thought maybe you were already up there. 
you going in nov??


----------



## ga bow hunter (Oct 25, 2008)

I Killed A Buck In Schuyler Co. In 2002 That Scored 203/68it Has The Best Hunting I Have Ever Been To Go  Luck.


----------



## jharrell (Oct 25, 2008)

JT keep it comin. I am leaving next Friday Morning at 3 am. It cannot get here fast enough. Good Luck on that Big one.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Oct 25, 2008)

ga bow hunter said:


> I Killed A Buck In Schuyler Co. In 2002 That Scored 203/68it Has The Best Hunting I Have Ever Been To Go  Luck.



We gotta see some pics.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Oct 27, 2008)

Spooner said:


> This has been exciting reading everyday. Thanks Jim. I'll be leaving next Wednesday. Bow Hunting 11/10-11/14 and gun hunting 11/16-11/18 in Hancock County Illlinois. Good Luck Woodyites!!!



correct me if Im wrong but isnt gun season around the 21st for the opener?


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 27, 2008)

Old Glory said:


> correct me if Im wrong but isnt gun season around the 21st for the opener?



Yep.....I'm thinking you would be correct.


----------



## markland (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, gun season comes in on the 21st this year, but Jim pulled this post up from last year so the dates were for 2007.  I will be hanging over on the 21st and do some rabbit hunting on my place up there, orange clad and 22 in hand just walking the property lines, gonna catch me some trespassers this year!  Mark


----------

